# Old Hertz Mille versus New Hertz Mille



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

I recently traded in my Toyota Tundra Crewmax for a 2011 Sequoia. Originally, I decided I would live with the factory JBL system for the time being (yea right) and sold all my old equipment form the Crewmax. 

My front stage in the Crewmax coonsist of the older version Hertz MLK2's.

Well it didn't take long and I realized that I would not be able to live with the old system at all. I had sold everything from the Crewmax except for my Phoenix Gold TI amplifiers. I really, really liked my Hertz MLK2's and so I decided I would try the new Mille 2 way system that Hertz has out. Wanted to provide some instight on how these compared to the older version.

Here are the facts:

-The newer versions are about 1/2 the price
-New version has a different Mid although it's still called a ML1600
-Tweeters appear to be the same except for the new version does not offer both the larger and small chambers
-Crossovers are different and new version does not allow for bi-amping
-Crossovers are still big but nothing compared to the older version

Initial Impressions:
I personally think the new tweeter look better than the older version and provide a modern look. Instillation was straight forward but be careful cause the ML1600 are still very deep woofers and might not fit all applications. The obvious difference in the mids is the rubber surround used in the new version. Its more of the traditional roll over type versus older is more like the Hybrid mids. Although crossovers are smaller they are still by no means small and require special consideration when installing these speakers. Crossovers do provide the ability to adjust the tweeter output with 3 seperate settings.

Listening:
I have to admit, I was very skeptical when I decided to go with these new Hertz. The older MLK2's are the best sounding speakers I have ever heard and the mid bass on the ML1600 mids is just simply amazing for a car speaker. Some people have commentted on the MLK2 tweeters to be harsh but I have never thought this and to me they sounded smooth and very detailed. I loved the tweeters from the MLK2's due mainly for their ability to be crossed over very low (1.8Khz) which did wonders for my sounds stage height and depth. So as you can see, the new mille's had some big shoes to fill. So how did they do?

Well, they stepped in wonderfully and I was not let down one single bit. They are excellent speakers. They keeped all the strong points from the old MLK2's and did it at half the price. Personally, I like the ML1600's better from the new version. If you look at the specs, they are very close but one area stood out to me the most and that was the xmax. The older ML1600 had 6mm extension and the new ones only 4.5. Let me tell you that specs not mean anything when it counts to real world listening. Personally, I thinkg that difference lies totally in the surround construcation I mentioned earlier. To me when you look at both speakers, the new versions don't look like have to go as far whereas the older version where indented and needed that extra 2mm of extension. Bottom line is theses thing rock. I have them crossed over at 50hz with 300 watts bridged feeding the set. I have thrown rock and rap at these things and honestly they never hit there excursion limited and just pound. At that frequency, they sound almost like mini subs and midrange put together. Very impressive to say the least. With regard to the tweeter. I think these are the exact same tweeters from the old version in the small chamber. The factory crossover setting I believe is either 2.0khz or 2.5khz (cannot rememeber) but they play low enough to agains help bring that sounds stage up. They are not harsh and very detailed. Famail vocals just sound so sweet on these tweeters. Imaging is so impressive. I was running a bit one actively in my previous set up which offered the benefit of time alignment. I wanted my new system to be simple stupid so I decided no processing (at least for now). I was really worried on how this would sound but the Hertz are so good that I didn't even miss it. The imaging is so good out of the box that time alignement is not nessary.

Conclussion:

Buy, Buy, Buy. Theses are excellent speakers and anyone looking for high end components should have these on their list.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to read a positive review on the new set. I won't trade out my old ML1600's though. 
I never owned the mille tweeters, I have the space one tweeters instead. But I love the ML1600 woofers. I'm going to try different tweeters, just for fun I might add, I want to try some ring radiators. Glad to hear Hertz is still producing good stuff.

More info on the differences between old ML1600 and new can be found here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/11344-hertz-mille-component-set-5.html


----------



## WithSound (Dec 27, 2011)

Heath said:


> I recently traded in my Toyota Tundra Crewmax for a 2011 Sequoia. Originally, I decided I would live with the factory JBL system for the time being (yea right) and sold all my old equipment form the Crewmax.
> 
> My front stage in the Crewmax coonsist of the older version Hertz MLK2's.
> 
> ...



Thank for the review. 

How much did you pay for?

Thank


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds like the new hertz Mlk2 becomes best speakers for the money then? I have a newer set of ML1600 midbass and I have to say is it sounds pretty similar to the older mlk165 set I have. The midbass plays lower and cleaner at 50hz HP crossover. However, I really like the way they sound with the crossover instead of active. My doors wasn't deadening well back then so it rattles a lot in heavy midbass track. These woofers are very strong when you feed the right amount of power into them. 

Thanks for posting up the review comparison between the two version.


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

I can get these for $750 per set. Not sure what retail is cause I never pay retail for anything.


----------



## WithSound (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks again.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the review! I just heard the 2 way 6.5inch Hertz Milles today and they were simply fantastic! I am looking for some new speakers and am considering the Hertz Milles and the Hybrid Audio Clarus. I would consider the Legatias. But they are a HUGE 7.1 inch. So I am really looking serious at the Hertz Mille and Hybrid Audio Clarus. I will be running them active. I am just worried the Milles won't have enough mid-bass and the HAT Clarus midbass will be muddy. Decisions...


----------



## ougrad1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I will second original poster on the amount of midbass on these speakers. I just got these speakers installed and they are absolutely amazing. I also realized I need a little more deadening as I've got a little plastic buzz. The tweats at 0 are not harsh but I think I will set them at -2 since they are in my window seal. 

I was able to flatten my bit ten settings initially and they sound awesome. I ended up increasing the 200hz-500hz by a minimal +.5 db.


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

Mid bass is the best out there. I ran these without a sub and just installed my W7 this week. Sub is a must but they held there own without one.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I find the comments on the midbass interesting. I did some completely subjective listening some time back. Only towels wrapped around the speakers. My perception was the old version ML1600 lacked a little lower midbass when compared to Scan Revs and JBL 660GTi. I did not have a HPF on them which may have contributed. The midrange was great and the tweeter was excellent. I actually prefer the ML280 to the Scan D3004/6020. 

This is just my opinion and there was no scientific data or blind testing to back up my perceptions. And understand I am splitting hairs as all were great performers. 

If the new Milles are truely an equal to the original then they are superb speakers.


----------

